# unique rub ingredients



## johnnyreb (Jul 24, 2009)

what do you put in your rub that makes it unique/pop


----------



## wylde chef (Jul 24, 2009)

I could tell you.
But then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## pignit (Jul 24, 2009)

Same here.

I'll give you a tid bit though.... I start out with Old Bay.


----------



## linescum (Jul 24, 2009)

Glaze them with General Tsoa Chicken Sauce...you will be very pleased


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 24, 2009)

You've wandered inta the trade secrets isle!  But fer a little bait, it's the bark of a tree.


----------



## rivet (Jul 24, 2009)

It includes a hot powder from the far, far east


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a brown colored spice for fish.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 24, 2009)

if you're talking about rub - then worcestershire pepper is a good idea.

if you're talking about mop, then look into the wonders of a combination of low-sodium soy sauce and dr. pepper. to be honest, any pop will do, but dr. pepper seems to really add to the "carnivore factor."

also, a mop should have some oil in it - olive oil, salad oil, whatever......


----------



## morkdach (Jul 24, 2009)

its very dark brown liquid stuff what do you use


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## gnubee (Jul 24, 2009)

Copious amounts of Kopi Luwak Coffee, fine grind. Its cheap so use a lot.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 24, 2009)

Chipotle powder, LOVE chipotles so they go in almost anything I can think of, but chipotle is my not-so-secret ingredient.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 24, 2009)

Rivit!  Now you know what that is dude!   Come on don't tell!  LOL


----------



## rivet (Jul 25, 2009)

I ain't sayin' a word. I know nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That information is totally and completely classified OPSEC....see BEER-B-Que's post^^^^







  No worries, Bud!


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 25, 2009)

Ancient Chinese secret.


----------

